# how long can fry go without food????



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

do any of ya guys know how long guppy fry can go without a feeding??

i am unable to feed my fry right now, (gone). i fed the fry yesterday around 9:00am and havent fed them since. i put a weekend feeder in the net, but i have no clue if they can even eat it. i would think that they would be alright for a day or two, but i not sure. the fry are 4 days old.

thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

You generally are supposed to feed fry a couple of times a day from what Ive read.. when are you gonna be back?? You may need to find someone to feed them for you..


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes you nead to feed fry at least 3 times a day. (The first week i feed 5 times a day then slowely cut back) How long will you be gone?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

its been 2 days since i have fed the guppy fry, i feel really guilty but i am unable to feed them. i know you guys have no clue but do you think they will stil be alive???


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well it depends on how much longer its gonna be.. you might get lucky


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They'll be fine as long as it's not TOO LONG.

When fish are first born they need alot of nutrition to grow bones, etc. and not feeding them much may cause minor deformities, or even major. But two days likely won't bother them a whole lot.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they lived, and in that time they have tripled since the last time i saw them


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*feeding*

Depends on the fry you have, some tend to not go for the food, rather the algae at the bottom of the tank for the first little bit. Though you can still feed them max of three times a day, just make sure it's fine powder like for if you are using flakes, as they can't eat normally like the adults. Though if you happen to miss a feeding they may go for the algae found on the bottom until you feed them.


----------

